

Taskforce: on-demand, bounded Erlang worker pools - g-andrade
https://github.com/g-andrade/taskforce

======
istvan__
Interesting project, it follows the OTP standards, that is a good sign. :) Not
sure about a real world use case. I am aware of an implementation of pmap,
wondering how is this project in relation to that.

pmap:
[https://github.com/tafsiri/7languages/blob/master/erlang/pma...](https://github.com/tafsiri/7languages/blob/master/erlang/pmap.erl)

~~~
g-andrade
Hi, creator here; at the time I had encountered the need of concurrently
downloading multiple files (of potentially different sizes, at potentially
different rates, ..), albeit in a controlled way (whether this bound be 2, 10
or 100 tasks at once.) This issue had popped up before, so I figured I might
as well have a generic implementation close by for the future.

I suppose one of the most practical features resides in the fact that it's
'consumer' based - the workers will continue trying to get work done as long
as they're free and there are pending tasks (instead of a 'split first'
approach, which makes more sense for homogeneous batches.)

I wouldn't use it for small-lived (< 10ms?) tasks, though - the overhead might
not be worth it.

~~~
timClicks
I recommend providing a walk through of that example in your README. Would be
much more compelling to me than the factorial demo you've written up so far.

~~~
g-andrade
Fair enough! :)

